# Sick azureus on water - need help



## emartinez (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I have 2 azureus of about 1 year old. I do not know yet what sex they are. They have been doing always great, very bold and eating a lot. I feed them once a day, dusting the flies with calcium and vitamins.

Yesterday night I realised one of them was inside a small cup of water, it did not go to hide to sleep as usual. This morning it was in the same place staying still. I put a few flies inside but did not move away from the water.

I have put it in a separate container just in case. When I moved, it was active and jumped so it still has energy.

I wonder if it is sickness or would have eggs inside? I attached pictures of both frogs so you maybe help me with the next steps and advise of the sex of both. The sick one is inside the red cup and in a single picture when it was fine. 
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful little frog. I wish I knew how to advise you.

I wonder, since she was otherwise healthy, if it could it be fecal impaction? Maybe sitting in water to help loosen it up?


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Temps? Humidity? Size of vivarium? 

Looks like you may have 2 females, thought I am horrible at sexing tincs. It also seems that the frog in the dish (one in background in last pic) is quite a bit skinnier than the other, which may suggest some bullying by the dominant frog. 

I would separate them as soon as possible.

Get some fecals done to rule any parasites.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

my female sits in water like you described when she is egg laden ! have you witnessed any calling ? they aren't very loud . Also when my frogs sit in water usually a day or two later they pass a very large stool ! separating is a good call but i would still offer a small container for the frog to sit in


----------



## emartinez (Nov 8, 2009)

In fact the picture with both at the same time is older. The sick? one is a little bit bigger than the healthy one and I have never seen any fight between them.
I will try to get fecals sample and take to a veterinarian. Is this done easily by any veterinarian?

Should I in the meantime buy any kind of preventive medecine that I can start using right away?

Thank you


----------



## emartinez (Nov 8, 2009)

I just put a smal water cup just in case in the separate container. It could be as you says it is just trying to make poo. I watched a while and for the moment it looks fine and active in the separate container so maybe you are right.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

12-16 months for sexual maturity , look at the signs , are they skinny , do the move when you put your hand in , if you purposly move the frog does it walk or respond differently ? I have had alot of these moments where you just dont know what to do but more cases than not the next day they were fine ! do you have current like today pics! skin still moist ! also is there swelling any where besides stomache chest area !


----------



## emartinez (Nov 8, 2009)

catman25 said:


> 12-16 months for sexual maturity , look at the signs , are they skinny , do the move when you put your hand in , if you purposly move the frog does it walk or respond differently ? I have had alot of these moments where you just dont know what to do but more cases than not the next day they were fine ! do you have current like today pics! skin still moist ! also is there swelling any where besides stomache chest area !


The picture on the red cup was from this morning. The skin is moist. Since I put it in a separate container it is trying to jump on the walls. I put a cloth cover but still tries so it is very active. The only thing I have seen different is the belly, a little too big like inflated. I saw it a few days ago so I started giving them less flies since 2 days. I hope you are right and maybe it is nothing.
Thanks all for your advices!


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

catman25 said:


> my female sits in water like you described when she is egg laden ! have you witnessed any calling ? they aren't very loud . Also when my frogs sit in water usually a day or two later they pass a very large stool ! separating is a good call but i would still offer a small container for the frog to sit in


My Azureus female does the same thing a day or so before she lays eggs. To me, it looks like you have a egg laden female, which would explain why she is climbing all over after you separated her... she might be looking for her boyfriend.

Have you noticed them sitting next to one another... one patting the other on the back?


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

i know azureus but its good to get someone that thinks it might be a egg laden femALE is a cocohut and petri dish avail ? also if you look at the frog when its sitting .. have it face you does it look like it has breast ? if so 2 things ! more possibly female egg laden also good proof its not being under fed , If the breast area is like a ball it may be retaining water ( swelling all over ) but all in all sounds like you should calm down and just keep eye on for different signs !


----------



## emartinez (Nov 8, 2009)

AzureFrog said:


> My Azureus female does the same thing a day or so before she lays eggs. To me, it looks like you have a egg laden female, which would explain why she is climbing all over after you separated her... she might be looking for her boyfriend.
> 
> Have you noticed them sitting next to one another... one patting the other on the back?


I see them sitting next to each other quite a lot of times but never calling. I can watch them just at night or during weekends though. Hope you are right... I will keep her/him separated till tomorrow and check if I can see at least eggs or stool...


----------



## emartinez (Nov 8, 2009)

catman25 said:


> i know azureus but its good to get someone that thinks it might be a egg laden femALE is a cocohut and petri dish avail ? also if you look at the frog when its sitting .. have it face you does it look like it has breast ? if so 2 things ! more possibly female egg laden also good proof its not being under fed , If the breast area is like a ball it may be retaining water ( swelling all over ) but all in all sounds like you should calm down and just keep eye on for different signs !


Yeah, it looks like it has breast, I can see 2 sides. When standing up the weight is going a little bit down but still quite fatty.
I do not have cocohut and petri dish, but I will put it. Up to now they had like huge almond like shells, similar size as a coco hut.
Thanks again for your feedback.


----------

